# Rod/Blank Input needed



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK...finally going to break down and build my basic shark SPINNING rod to be paired with my Fin-Nor OFS 75 reel with 65 lb test Power Pro. Mudhole has Gator Glass blanks on sale right now, and I'm looking at the SP-PC701SWH-92 7'8" Med Fast 30-80 Live Bait rod. I need suggestions for guides, reel seats (heavy duty, alluminum), etc. I plan on doing a simple black/gold wrap, since I'm retired Army, with Army decals, and a total black/gold theme...you know...the black decal with the gold star and "Army Strong". Would prefer gold/black or all black guides, but something that would be tough enough for 8 ft. sharks or bigger. Blank is 7'8" and takes a 10 tip. I could also go 80 lb. on the PP if need be. Keep in mind, I live within driving distance of mudhole (45 minutes or less) so if you know anyone there I should ask for, I'd appreciate the heads up on that also. Outfit will be fished off the pier and surf, both. Also considering making it a two-piece, so I'd appreciate opinions on that as well (would primarily be transported in a 4 dr Cavalier). All suggestions and help appreciated. Oh...I may fish it as a traditional pin-rig, or could also just clip the leader seperately to the line and let it slide down, or both.


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 15, 2009)

If it were me I would build a Gator T90L with Tich coated Pac-Bay wire guides. This not only would give it a good stealthy look but with the added length would be better for surf fishing in my mind. I have built 5 of the new T90ls and love them. I have one that is built for a penn 980 Mag and is acid wrapped with cork tape grips. It will send a 4oz trolley anchor into orbit. I personally like the way the blank loads up under that weight and love the way it feels when fighting a fish. But that is just my 2 cents.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Minimum weight I'll be throwing is 6 oz, plus bait. I'll need a little stiffer rod to horse the toothies in, plus, when on the pier, horse them away from the pilings. I am also thinking about an all-purpose rod by going with low-riders. Also, the 9' will never fit in my Cavalier if I want to travel any distance with it. Looks like I may, however, have to invest in a Yakima rack. Any other input appreciated, especially as regards the low-riders. Has anyone used them on a shorter rod...say 8' or less?


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

sprtsracer,

You're not going to have enough rod length to use low riders, the first guide from the reel is going to be 45-47 inches away. 

If you're close to Mudhole, the guys there will help you lay out whatever rod you're going to build, and sell you what you need.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> sprtsracer,
> 
> You're not going to have enough rod length to use low riders, the first guide from the reel is going to be 45-47 inches away.
> 
> If you're close to Mudhole, the guys there will help you lay out whatever rod you're going to build, and sell you what you need.


Thanks, Walt! I was thinking the same on the low-riders, which is why I asked the question. As for the employee help, that's what I was hoping. As I said, it's going to be a heavy-duty shark rod. Still looking at that 7'8" model, but may even go to a stiffer rod than that one. Going to take the OFS75 reel with me, also, which should give us a better idea on the stripper guide and distance from the reel seat.


----------



## WALT D. (Dec 18, 2003)

Good luck with it; please make sure to post up some pics!


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

WALT D. said:


> Good luck with it; please make sure to post up some pics!


Will do...went to Mudhole today. They were VERY helpful! Even gave me a 10% discount when they found out I was retired Army! Obviously, however, they probably knew I would get hooked on this, and knew I'd be buying a bunch in the future, LOL! I can't say enough about these guys! Went back in the stockroom, etc., and "Jay" took the time to size everything up for the blank, and all total, spent about an hour with me. Spent over $166, which is minimal, as there is absolutely NO rod on the market that will fit what I wanted, so had to go custom. Got the original Gator blank that I wanted, although the tube size on the tip is a 16 and not a 10 as the catalog stated. I had wondered about that, given the rating. Got all black Fugi Alconites with an all black Sic Nitride tip, since I'll be using braid. I could have bought the black frame with Gold Cerment ring, which would have looked even nicer, but since this is my first build, I didn't want to push it. Maybe next one, LOL! Also got the Army Seal, Black and Gold Army Star, and, of course, the POW/MIA decals! American Tackle black with gold hood and knurl nut all alluminum reel seat (red ring), gold gimbal butt cap with the black rubber cover, and "Old Gold" "A" thread for under wraps and trim wraps. Black "D" thread for the guide wraps! This blank, while not expensive, is all E-glass and seems to be one tough cookie, which makes it great for a shark rod. As long as I don't screw it up, it should look simple, but sweet. Got the EVA dark gray/black "wood grain" grips. I'll keep everyone posted on the progress, pics! included! I already have an idea for the second one...patterned after the Army Dress Blue uniform...Dark Blue/Medium Blue/Gold!!! Crap...I'm already setting up my future purchase, LOL!!! I can see this is going to get expensive! Also, one of the other employees and I got to talking about reels and he had two...a Stradic FH and a Quantum Catalyst he was having trouble with. Figured out what the "probable" cause was. He's going to attempt it himself,but told him I'd help him if he ran into trouble. Quoted him $20 plus parts to repair each, but after today, I'd probably do it for free plus parts. A little "good will" never hurts. They did it for me...least I can do is return the favor.


----------

